# An IPAD and TAB User rates the Fire



## Star56 (Nov 18, 2011)

Folks,

I am a gadget nut and had to pick up a Fire and give it a whirl. I own two Ipads, a Samsung Tab (7inch),several Kindles and a few Sony E-Readers.

I read all the reviews of the Fire prior to receiving mine so I was somewhat skeptical that I would actually keep the Fire.

I have been pleasantly surprised! My impressions:

1. The Silk browser is much faster than the reviews lead me to believe. It is much faster than DolphinHD on my Samsung Tab. Pages load real quick. In fact after loading and reloading my favorite sites over an hour or so the load time was almost instant and quicker than my first gen ipads. In landscape mode, I find the web easy to read and use.

2. Magazines: I could never read magazines on the TAB, pages too small. Not an issue on the Ipad BUT the low pixel density of the IPAD made reading just an okay experience.
I decided to give Road and Track a try. Well, first thing I notice is that all the material is indexed with pictures. Second, the TEXT mode is fantastic! It incorporates photos and is far superior to the text mode on the Nook that I tried. I love this indexing method and is better than anything I have seen on my Ipad.

3. Size/weight: Much thinner and lighter than my Tab.

Verdict: It is a definite keeper. My wife loves her e-ink Kindle but after seeing her novel covers in flow...she wants a Fire!

Tom


----------



## lowspark (Apr 18, 2010)

Very cool review, and by an Apple person to boot. I am still waiting for my Fire to arrive, hopefully today. Its good to read that you dig it though.


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, the silk web browser is really good, especially after my DX. Most web pages look pretty good on it even though you have to scroll vertically more.

I forgot to mention that on a previous post. A nice surprise.


----------

